

Monads explained in Clojure by Brian Marick - zephjc
https://vimeo.com/album/2206951/

======
zephjc
Note, this is a repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4992062> which
went overlooked, but I added a vimeo album to link to all 4 videos.

------
eranation
Great, glad you reposted this, I loved his introduction to the tutorial:
"there is an ancient mayan profecy that someone every person on earth will do
a turorial on Monads" :)

